# Revel ultima 2



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Revel® Displays Flagship Ultima2 Series Loudspeakers


* September 22, 2008





Loudspeaker manufacturer Revel® is displaying its next generation of Ultima loudspeakers. A direct result of an extensive R&D initiative, the Revel Ultima2 Series consists of four models: the Salon2 and Studio2 floorstanding loudspeakers, the Gem2 on-wall or stand-mounted loudspeaker and the Voice2 center-channel loudspeaker.

At the heart of the loudspeakers are transducers that were specifically designed for Ultima2 from the ground up. They represent an improvement in performance from the original Ultima Series with added sonic benefits, and feature dual neodymium magnet motor systems with distortion reduction mechanisms, titanium diaphragms and oversized voice coils with ribbon wire, and a one-inch Beryllium dome tweeter incorporating a pure Beryllium dome and custom-designed waveguide. Each Revel Ultima2 Series loudspeaker is individually hand-tuned during manufacturing to match the original engineering reference to within a fraction of a decibel.

Aesthetically, the Ultima2 Series cabinets feature smooth rounded lines that blend with a wide variety of architectural styles. The elegant design extends to the magnetically attached grills eliminating the need for mounting hardware, and acoustically optimized baffles and smooth surfaces on the transducer. The Ultima2 Series is available in a high-gloss mahogany wood veneer or a high-gloss black lacquer finish that complements any décor.

The floorstanding Salon2 is a 4-way system with three 8-inch woofers, a 6.5-inch mid-woofer, a 4-inch midrange and a 1-inch tweeter. The Studio2 is a 3-way system for applications requiring a smaller physical package, utilizing two 8-inch woofers, a 5.5-inch midrange and a 1-inch tweeter. An integrated access panel conceals the cast aluminum input panel and controls, hiding them from view, yet providing easy access to the controls and for wiring. The access panel is integrated with the shape of the loudspeaker, giving it a finished look when viewed from any angle.

The Ultima Gem2 is a 3-way loudspeaker that can be used as a front loudspeaker, either on available stands or wall-mounted using the included bracket, in stereo or multi-channel applications. Its low profile enables its use as a flat panel display loudspeaker. The compact Gem2 utilizes an 8-inch woofer with a 2-inch voice coil wound with ribbon wire. The Gem2 is equally optimized for use as a surround loudspeaker offering ideal timbre matching with other Ultima2 Series loudspeakers.

The Ultima Voice2 loudspeaker is primarily intended for use as a center-channel loudspeaker, but it is also designed for use as "three-across" (Left, Center, Right) front loudspeakers in applications in which its orientation
and dimensions are more suitable (such as above or below a screen). The Voice2 loudspeaker utilizes two 8-inch woofers together with a 5.5-inch midrange, all with 2-inch flat-wire voice coils.

www.revelspeakers.com


----------

